# stable version



## Rita G. (Oct 31, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.1 x64 KDE
Can someone please tell me which version of FreeBSD is "stable"? I am looking for one that doesn't 'flash' itself to default settings, after I spend an hour or so customizing it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 1, 2017)

The production release versions are stable, see this link. So stick with -RELEASE (or -RELENG) and you should be fine.

(edit) still, even if you'd grab a developer snapshot then you wouldn't easily run into a situation where it would reset its settings, I've never had that happen to me before


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2017)

Rita G. said:


> i am looking for one that doesn't 'flash' itself to default settings, after i spend an hour or so customizing it.


What exactly do you mean by "flash itself to default settings"?


----------



## antolap (Nov 1, 2017)

do you mean for production use? I think 11.1 or 10.4


----------

